# Mucho Thanks to Galvbay



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Spent a few hours with Jim yesterday watching him turn a trailer load of Mesquite into little sticks. What a great guy - I really appreciate the help and lessons and now I have a much better idea of what to look for and how to handle it (take it to Jim







). Some of the grain in that wood looks really good. I really enjoyed the visit and I hope to get out into the shop this afternoon for a while and make some of that square wood round. Thanks again Jim.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Talk about some good looking mesquite! Viking had two or three real nice mistletoe burls that had some outstanding grain to it. We cut a bunch of wine stopper and pen blanks that should keep him busy for the next few weeks! I ended up (big smile here) with a nice burl that has hollow vessel written all over it....looking forward to chucking that up on the lathe this Fall. We had a good time making some sawdust. gb

ps...speaking of sawdust---Johnny Quest, there are three boxes of mesquite saw chips ready for you smoking machine. Drop a line when you want them.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow! That is awesome Tom. Nice looking box of stick you got there. You will have lots of fun with that.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Some fun times and some beautiful creations coming soon.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Now that hurts seeing that wood go into little blocks.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Now that hurts seeing that wood go into little blocks.


LOL.. Now, don't cry, Slip...Plenty to go around...and usn's that ain't 'large turningly inclined' gotta have some fun too.. Betcha ol' GB will come up with something memorable with the burl chunk he's got...

Beautiful wood, guys...Can't wait to seem some 'finished product' :work:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> LOL.. Now, don't cry, Slip...Plenty to go around...and usn's that ain't 'large turningly inclined' gotta have some fun too.. Betcha ol' GB will come up with something memorable with the burl chunk he's got...
> :work:


I know Tort, but it still hurts.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

GB feeds the whole wood food chain....From drop offs to saw dust !


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I told Galvbay from the beginning that if he saw any pieces he could do justice to he was welcome to them (since I would just screw them up). I noticed he kept working around that piece of burl and finally said "I sure hate to cut that one up into blanks". 'Nuff said there.







I told him the only rule was that I get pics of the handiwork. Really looking forward to seeing what he does with it.

Don't worry slip - we've got 2800 acres of Mesquite to choose from so there's a lot more where that came from. I'll be going back in Sept. and if you're a good boy I might bring you some back.







Got kinda busy yesterday but finally got a chance to cut a chunk off and throw it on the lathe. Got dark (I really need to finish wiring my shop) and I couldn't see what I was doing very well so I had to knock off before I finished. I'll try again this afternoon and see if I can put a finish on it.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Viking48 said:


> Don't worry slip - we've got 2800 acres of Mesquite to choose from so there's a lot more where that came from.


Can someone hand me a drool cup please? 2800 acres? Sweet.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Surf Hunter said:


> Can someone hand me a drool cup please? 2800 acres? Sweet.


I agree, and I have been driving around the neighborhoods looking for someone that may have cut down a tree of anykind. And 2800 acres of Mesquite at that. That alone is a treasure since you can't get Mesquite around here.

I'll be a really good boy


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"I sure hate to cut that one up into blanks"._

I was really hoping you didn't notice that! lol That is a very nice chunk of burl...too nice for bottlestoppers! It is now very happy and sitting in the corner of the shop.
2800 acres is a lot of mesquite! My brother's best friend in high school father was in charge of brush clearing for the King Ranch in Kingsville. I get sick about thinking how many kazillion mesquite burls were piled up and burned in the 50's-60's. They had two huge custom built bulldozers that had a massive anchor chain attached between them. They could root plow acres at a time...trees were pulled up from the roots, piled and then burned. Hard to imagine all of that wood going up in smoke.
Mesquite is my favorite wood to turn. gb


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

slip knot said:


> I agree, and I have been driving around the neighborhoods looking for someone that may have cut down a tree of anykind. And 2800 acres of Mesquite at that. That alone is a treasure since you can't get Mesquite around here.
> 
> I'll be a really good boy


Do you ever look at Craig's List? Frequently there are folks posting that they have a tree down and you can come get the wood - usually oak or pecan. There was also a guy in Spring (NW Houston) that moved to Austin and was selling/giving away a bunch of wood. I went over to buy a dust collector and he had sold it 30 minutes before but I never looked at the wood. If you are interested and can't find the ad let me know and I'll see if I can find his emails.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

galvbay said:


> _"I sure hate to cut that one up into blanks"._
> 
> I was really hoping you didn't notice that! lol That is a very nice chunk of burl...too nice for bottlestoppers! It is now very happy and sitting in the corner of the shop.
> 2800 acres is a lot of mesquite! My brother's best friend in high school father was in charge of brush clearing for the King Ranch in Kingsville. I get sick about thinking how many kazillion mesquite burls were piled up and burned in the 50's-60's. They had two huge custom built bulldozers that had a massive anchor chain attached between them. They could root plow acres at a time...trees were pulled up from the roots, piled and then burned. Hard to imagine all of that wood going up in smoke.
> Mesquite is my favorite wood to turn. gb


Kinda hard not to notice. LOL With all the work you did you were welcome to any and all you wanted. Shame about all that Mesquite - guess that kind of thing happens all over the world. A friend of mine lives in the Heights and someone bought the house next door as a tear down. There was a huge Walnut tree in the yard that they were going to cut down and he was watching for the crew so he could get them to set a bunch aside for me (he's retired and just sits around all day). One day he went shopping and when he came back the tree was gone - just a couple of hours. He talked to them later and found that they just hauled it to the dump.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

OK - here's my first practice run - remember I turned the last part in the dark - that's my story and I'm sticking to it. I need to work on the transition grooves and I didn't get the base exactly square but at least you can see the grain. This was not one of the better pieces since it was just a practice piece. I may grind a few more before I pick out the better wood but it was fun to do. Galvbay - I used the threaded mount and it worked pretty well. I cut too deep once and it started spinning (stripped out) which worried me but it still had enough bite to keep turning and apparently it's undersized enough that the stopper still has plenty of meat to bite into. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That looks good to me. Looks like you did a good job.

I use a 3/8 bolt with the head cut off and drill to 11/32 about 1/4" longer than the threads on the stopper, but shorter than the threads on the bolt. Works well! Plus, I use a parting tool to square the ends (about 1/16) on the lathe. Just gotta take light cuts to keep it from spinning.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Viking48 said:


> Do you ever look at Craig's List? Frequently there are folks posting that they have a tree down and you can come get the wood - usually oak or pecan. There was also a guy in Spring (NW Houston) that moved to Austin and was selling/giving away a bunch of wood. I went over to buy a dust collector and he had sold it 30 minutes before but I never looked at the wood. If you are interested and can't find the ad let me know and I'll see if I can find his emails.


To tell the truth, I have never even looked at Craig's List. Have heard of it, but never used it. We have a SoutheastTexas.com here that has lots of stuff from the all over Southeast Texas and is very popular, but never seen any adds like that. Most wood was cut and gone long ago after Hurricane Rita as it thinned out lots of wood. Most of what I see around is trimming. I am not real partial to Oak and don't want to be pickey, but to me, Oak is not one of the better turning woods, expecially using wet. Going to my parents at Toledo Bend and not sure if Dad needs any trees cut this time, but will be checking. Sure is hot for my dad to be cutting down trees at this time of the year, but hope to get a chance and no way will he let me do it myself without getting into it and he is 82 years old. Maybe I will get a few chunks this weekend.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Viking...congrats on you first stopper. Looks like you know what you are doing with that chucking system. What finish did you use? Here is that link to the stopper group. You can find some good ideas for shapes and styles. jim
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/stoppertoppers/?v=1&t=search&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=group&slk=2


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

slip knot said:


> To tell the truth, I have never even looked at Craig's List. Have heard of it, but never used it. We have a SoutheastTexas.com here that has lots of stuff from the all over Southeast Texas and is very popular, but never seen any adds like that. Most wood was cut and gone long ago after Hurricane Rita as it thinned out lots of wood. Most of what I see around is trimming. I am not real partial to Oak and don't want to be pickey, but to me, Oak is not one of the better turning woods, expecially using wet. Going to my parents at Toledo Bend and not sure if Dad needs any trees cut this time, but will be checking. Sure is hot for my dad to be cutting down trees at this time of the year, but hope to get a chance and no way will he let me do it myself without getting into it and he is 82 years old. Maybe I will get a few chunks this weekend.


Here is the link to Craigslist - you can pick the city (if it's not in the list on the left then click on Texas or LA) http://www.craigslist.org/about/cities.html

Here is the link to the guy in Spring that is trying to sell the wood. Not sure what he has. 
http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/746202888.html


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Viking...congrats on you first stopper. Looks like you know what you are doing with that chucking system. What finish did you use? Here is that link to the stopper group. You can find some good ideas for shapes and styles. jim
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/stoppertoppers/?v=1&t=search&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=group&slk=2


Thanks Jim - I can see lots of room for improvement (but it's hard in the dark). I'll have to look and see what I used as the final. I know I finished up with EEE paste before putting one of the hot finishes on. I bought several and can't remember which one I used but I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I know someone remembered to sweep up that mess and bag it .... right... 


Sausage comming your way galvbay. got 2 packs sittin here far ya...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

3 boxes of mesquite chips and sawdust ready for the smoker. We are around all weekend...jim


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

galvbay said:


> 3 boxes of mesquite chips and sawdust ready for the smoker. We are around all weekend...jim


 cool!!!! sharkin in the mornin then grillin in the afternoon..


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Viking...congrats on you first stopper. Looks like you know what you are doing with that chucking system. What finish did you use? Here is that link to the stopper group. You can find some good ideas for shapes and styles. jim
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/stoppertoppers/?v=1&t=search&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=group&slk=2


The finish was Mylands. I believe it's the one I picked up at Woodcraft.


----------

